# Firefighters Park/ Rouge river in troy?



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

My sister just got her soccer schedule and it happens to be next to a set of fairly decent holes on the rouge river from what I can tell. Has anyone fished this stretch of river? If not, I may have a report on the 13th. 

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

love2fish93 said:


> My sister just got her soccer schedule and it happens to be next to a set of fairly decent holes on the rouge river from what I can tell. Has anyone fished this stretch of river? If not, I may have a report on the 13th.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pat



The park has some warm water ponds, but the last time I was there the river looked more like a drainage ditch... if you go, let us know because I can hit that place on my way home from work...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have fished that same branch further downstream, between Woodward and Big Beaver in B'ham, it had carp, suckers, rockies, chubs etc... I know I saw a very small bass, but never caught one.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks for the help, looks like there may be some hope yet. Ill bring the spinning gear and the fly gear and see what kind of luck I have. I may even have to learn how to post pictures.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I fish Firefighter's park from time to time. The best thing in there is the carp, though you can get into some small bass and various panfish. It's probably also pretty weedy this time of year.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, i was there today and I dodnt catch too much. I had a few suckers and a few chubs that were just in the holes. I had a ton of rockies though, all on corn and crawlers. i found a small opening that I can hit with the fly rod at the next game.


----------

